# Problem running DOS program in full screen mode  on WinXP



## osinghrathore (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi,

 I m using WindowsXP SP2.
I m getting problem in running DOS programs in full screen
every time I run such program it gives error
 "video device failed to initialize for full screen mode"
Tried running in compatibility modes also but nothing seems to help.
If somebody knows how to fix this pls help.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 23, 2005)

make sure that u have proper driver installed for ur grfx card... if needed then update the driver...

make sure that at the time of running the program, not any other program is eating up ur system resource...

if u r running a very high resulation then drop down to leeser one.. like 800x600...


also try this link...


----------



## osinghrathore (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanx for the help buddy, I've checked and latest drivers are installed for my  integrated Graphix chip. I've got 640MB of RAM so I don't think there can be a problem of low resources.


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 24, 2005)

Try Dosbox Make sure you have a glance at the Readme file if you need any help.


----------



## osinghrathore (Oct 24, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Try Dosbox Make sure you have a glance at the Readme file if you need any help.



U Rock Sourabh!! got the solution was looking for, thanx buddy.


----------

